# Bajar intensidad sin perder voltaje.



## fandemos (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola amigos, perdonar la pregunta, tengo conocimientos básicos de electricidad-electrónica, he hechos mis pinitos (fuentes alimentación etc..) pero hace años que no hago muchos inventos y la mente con los años.
Tengo un cargador de baterías de litio que tiene de salida 4.3 voltios y 450 miliamperios. Me gustaría que sacase el mismo voltaje, es importante hasta las décimas de esos 4.3, pero que me sacase como máximo unos 200 miliamperios, es decir, quiero que el cardador sea más lento aunque suponga más horas de carga.
Lo primero que me vino a la mente ha sido ponerle una resistencia pero lo que no recuerdo ahora, es si esa resistencia también me va a bajar el voltaje, por ello pido una ayudita.
Saludos y gracias.
He mirado el foro buscando respuesta pero no he encontrado exactamente esto, aunque seguro lo habrá, el caso es encontrarlo. 
Chaooo.


----------



## Melghost (Jun 26, 2013)

Así, de primeras... si colocas una resistencia en serie, por ley de Ohm va a caer tensión en ella, así que en la salida obtendrás menos tensión que la de entrada. No queda más remedio.

Una opción más complicada sería usar un transformador DC-DC para aumentar la tensión y a partir de ahí jugar como te interese... pero creo que es meterse en más problemas que el problema inicial.

Otra cosa sería que pudieras abrir el cargador y hacerte el esquema. Puede que modificando algo se le haga cargar más despacio; probablemente haya dentro alguna resistencia o algo que regule esta cuestión.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2013)

O fijas la tensión o fijas la corriente, ambas simultáneamente es físicamente imposible.
Hay fuentes con ambos ajustes pero solo UNO actúa


----------



## fandemos (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Lo ideal sería fijar la tensión en esos 4.3 o 4.2 voltios que saca el cargador y necesario para las pilas (cuando llega a ese voltaje, se corta la carga) y... lo más importante, es que el cargador no fije, sino que como máximo pueda dar esos 200 miliamperios. Todos los cargadores que he encontrado a la venta (incluso en internet) son de esa corriente y de ahí para arriba. No hay un cargador lento que cuide las baterías, pues haciendo una carga lenta no sólo se consigue más rendimiento de la pila sino también alargar su vida. Saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 26, 2013)

Haz un espejo de corriente ajustable, así tendrás carga constante de la corriente que configures, hasta que se llegue a 4.3V (la alimentación del espejo).


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 26, 2013)

No sabia que una carga más lenta daría mejor resultado, bueno, en mi caso el cargador de mi celular es USB, el que incluía es de 700mA pero como no lo encontré ahora que necesitaba recargar lo conecté con el de otro de 300mA, tengo otro en algún lado de 150mA, creo que voy a probar con los 3 a ver si eso es verdad.

Son todos de 5V (incluso el original de ZTE es un adaptador a USB A) supongo que el circuito en el celular los convierte a los 4,2V


----------



## fandemos (Jun 26, 2013)

Por casi todo el mundo es conocido, que la capacidad de una batería (pila) anunciada por el fabricante casi nunca coincide con la realidad, lo normal es que sea entre un 15 o un 20% inferior a lo que dice el fabricante. Por lo que me he informado, eso es así por un motivo parecido a lo que ocurre con el consumo de carburante anunciado por un fabricante de coche para un motro concreto. Anuncian que consume un 6% cuando lo normal, andando nosotros es de un 7.5 o un 8. Porrr... que ocurre eso, el fabricante somete al coche a un rodaje en unas condiciones idóneas para que el motor consuma lo mínimo, pistas rectas pocas curvas, ruedas preparadas, sin viento etc...
Con las baterías ocurre lo mismo, el fabricante para pasar el standad de capacidad de su pila la somete a una serie de condiciones idóneas para que ésta de el mayor de sus rendimientos y, ¿cómo lo hace? sometiéndola a una carga muy lenta de 0,1C ( 1C significa una carga idéntica a la capacidad de la batería, si la pila es de 2.600 miliamperios, la carga 1C sería igualmente de 2.600 miliamperios). Pues bien, con esta carga de 0,1 C dicho fabricante sacaría el mejor de los rendimientos. Hay que tener cuidado con estas cargas pues son tan lentas y tan pequeñas que cuando la batería llega a su carga máxima no experimenta un pico de tensión (que ocurre normalmente) que detecta el cargador y que le vale para cortar la carga. Según he leído, lo recomendable sería una carga no inferior a 0.33C. Estas cargas lentas se pueden efectuar a 0.1C pero teniendo en cuenta que el cargador no cortará la carga al final y habrá que hacer el calculo de la carga en horas y cortarla manualmente. Bueno, no me lío más. Ha sido sólo un poco de información. Saludos
Edito para comentar que en el caso de las pilas de litio, hay que tener cuidado con las descargas, pues en el caso de dejarlas descargadas al 100%, estas se escoñan y no vuelven a pillar carga. Hay pilas de litio protegidas que cortan su descarga cuando su voltaje cae por debajo de cierto límite protegiéndola. En el caso de las baterias de los teléfonos móviles, quiero imaginar que es un propio circuito interno del aparato el que controla tanto la carga máxima como la mínima para proteger la batería. Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 27, 2013)

Ni te gastes...
¿De cuantos ciclos de carga estamos hablando? Por lo menos 500. Ponele que como mucho mejores a 600.
Si cargas 1 vez por día son 2 años.
*La batería está a tu servicio, no te pongas al servicio de la batería.* Comprate otra batería en 2 años.


----------

